# Aristo rail clamps



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ART 11930 rail clamps with the screws facing up. has any one used the brass ones yet? how do you like them?
do the screws rust orrrrare they SS?
thanks
I'm also looking at the new AML ones also.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have over 100 of them in use on my layout. I like them a lot. 

First the negatives: They are not, repeat not, as robust as hillman or split jaw or sanval. If you tighten them too hard you can pull the screw right out of the threads. They don't exert the same force so they don't true up the rail joint as much. 


The positives: They are cheap and they are very very easy to use, especially in tight spaces where tightening the allen key is a pain or impossible. I would always want to have some for just that reason. Also the little screw that's included is really great for tapping the track for power or jumpering. 



I think they're a smart design, like a lot of aristo stuff, and like a lot of Aristo stuff thay'd be really great if they executed the desgn a bit better--just making the brass plate a little bigger would eliminate the screw pulling out, for example.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I do want the rails trued up. right now I have 3 types mainly in used where switches are in a row or important place.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds to me like you get what you pay for. I have never liked the design, and have exclusively used Hillman, until they stopped making them for a while last year, then I went to Split Jaw. I prefer Hillman. 
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can still get the hillman, although I contacted them to see if they still had the nickle-plated ones and they do not... I guess things have changed since they were bought by Silvergate. That's who distributes them now... if you go to the hillman site, check out the URL.... 

I like the hillman bridge clamps and the wheel stops... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo clamps will true the rails up, but they just don't have as much force as hillman's or split jaws. I've got Hillman's split jaws, aristos and san vals on my layout. They all have advantages. San Vals are ugly as homemade sin but strong and you can set them ver an existng track joiner. Aistos are convenient and inexpensive, Hillman and split jaw are well know. I don't really have a favorite, it depnds on the situation.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using them since last summer when they had the buy a bag and get a bag free to use on switchers when I add a new one or repair a old one. 
I really like the screw on top and have had no trouble with over tighten that some talk about. I think the 2nd run where better the the first run.


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/09/2009 12:58 PM
You can still get the hillman, although I contacted them to see if they still had the nickle-plated ones and they do not... I guess things have changed since they were bought by Silvergate. That's who distributes them now... if you go to the hillman site, check out the URL.... 

I like the hillman bridge clamps and the wheel stops... 

Regards, Greg

Hi Greg, We do have both Hillman's normal Code 332 and Aristo Stainless Steel rail profile Nickel Plated RailClamps available, but the nickel-plated WheelStops were a custom item that Richard did in very small quantities. I believe our Manufacturing division was going to contact you with a time-frame and cost estimate for those. A full listing of the Hillman's line can be found on our website here (http://shop.silvergatedistributors.com/index/394.0.33384.0.0.0.0). If you still have any questions, feel free to contact us. Thanks! James Tapper Silvergate Distributors


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought some of the SS ones and they work good enough. I like the price too. The added feature is for connecting power drops to the rails anywhere you need them. I have always found this more difficult with the SS track so it's good to have this feature with the clamps. Now I have four different types in use plus the stock joiners! Joe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I should have mentioned that Richard did a few of each run in nickel plate, it was not a "stocked" item. I was used to buying them at the train shows where he brought some. 

Yes, I got an email, but it implied (to me at least) that this practice was no longer common. I can understand demand-driven manufacturing, but I was just hoping that this "tradition" of nickle-plating a few of each run would continue. I will follow up by email, but I got the feeling that just ordering one would not cause it to happen. (and I do understand). 

Regards, Greg


----------

